# Pen line drawings



## Ethan (Jan 20, 2013)

These are a few commissioned pieces from several years ago, I still illustrate but rarely professionally now more for my own amusement, My eyes are going and hands have forgotten the skill
!they are drawn with Rotring pens on a plasticized medium (To prevent flooding)


----------



## Gumby (Jan 20, 2013)

The detail is amazing, Ethan! I know what you mean about the eyes and hands forgetting the skill, I'm right there with you.  Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 20, 2013)

Isn't it great that so many of us poets are visual artists as well? These are beautiful Ethan, in the detail and texture especially.

Lorraine


----------



## tepelus (Jan 20, 2013)

These are awesome! I used to work with pens a long time ago, got a new set of Koh-i-noor Rapidograph pens for Christmas but haven't broke them out yet. I may do that soon.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Guys, It's sad but true that age takes a toll. Not only could I not repeat these drawings, I can't, (without a stout pair of reading specs) see the work nor remember it!
I can remember vaguely the chimp with a cigarette was for an article on addition. (the chimp was from a Chinese  Zoo 'I think',) and had become addicted to tobacco, but like the drawings I can't remember the detail.


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 21, 2013)

Wonderful poet and wonderful artist.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice.  I had a drawing teacher in art school that taught us with a similar detailed style.  Took the class to the local zoo for several weeks of class too.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 23, 2013)

You could always be a shader for comic books.


----------



## Saeria (Jan 24, 2013)

Perfect detailing. The drawings seem aluve with movement.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 24, 2013)

Super cool! Did you sketch these out first or just draw them in ink?


----------



## Ethan (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Guys,
they were drawn straight onto ozalid with the pens and shading is added on the back with pencils. The great thing about ink on ozalid is you can remove errors witha scalpel blade.


----------

